# What are you listening to?



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What kinda music do you like? I like a wide variety of stuff...rock, metal, alternative, a tiny bit of rap/hip-hop. Killswitch Engage, Stemm, Sevendust, Mudvayne, A Perfect Circle, Linkin Park, Seether, Chevelle, Crossfade, Nickelback, Staind, Breaking Benjamin, Deftones, Chimaira to name a few. I also play acoustic guitar so the softer stuff like Dave Barnes, Jack Johnson, Secondhand Serenade, and Dashboard Confessional are a blast to play.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to my wife snoring. Music wise usually country, classic rock and Christian rock.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

tnoisaw at first glance on your signature, I thought it said "trannies" so I read further and realized it said tyrannies. :anim_lol:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Some Metal, classic, but now I listen to Warren Zevon mainly..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh, *FHF* listens to the bands my 15-year-old kid likes. That seems appropriate. :mrgreen:

I'm an old guy. My iPod is currently loaded with The Who, Bruce Springsteen, Rush, a little Dylan, Counting Crows, Big Head Todd and the Monsters, Guns N Roses, Hothouse Flowers, Billy Bragg, Wilco, Uncle Tupelo, The Rivergods, Phil Vasser, Pat Green, some 80's one hit wonders, Smashing Pumpkins, Tom Cochrane, KT Tunstall, and some old school Sinatra and Dean Martin.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

Tool, James Hall/ Pleasure Club, Radiohead. A Perfect Circle and Secret Machines too.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Heh, *FHF* listens to the bands my 15-year-old kid likes. That seems appropriate. :mrgreen:


Better watch that, some of those bands put out some pretty angry music.  Hopefully he's not a fan of Slipknot like I am.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Hopefully he's not a fan of Slipknot like I am.


"He" is a she. Don't know about Slipknot, since I avoid "angry music" like the plague and encourage Hannah to do the same.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> tnoisaw at first glance on your signature, I thought it said "trannies" so I read further and realized it said tyrannies. :anim_lol:


I don't think C.S. Lewis ever talked about, "trannies". I image that would have been funny though.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> "He" is a she. Don't know about Slipknot, since I avoid "angry music" like the plague and encourage Hannah to do the same.


Ah, gotcha. Well, some of the music I listed that she probably listens to wouldn't be the metal/heavy rock. Some of it's great music, some of it not so much. Mudvayne, Stemm, Killswitch, Chimaira, Slipknot, Slayer, etc...it's not the most constructive music.



tnoisaw said:


> I don't think C.S. Lewis ever talked about, "trannies". I image that would have been funny though.


Anybody talking about trannies is usually pretty funny. I was over at one of my friends' apartments awhile back, she had some people over for a cookout. Anyway, I was walking out of the kitchen after grabbing a beer and my second twice-baked potato and two of the guys I had met earlier were sharing some weird story. All I heard was, "Yeah dude, and then that Hummer pulled up and that tranny got out---" Lol, trannies.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Ah, gotcha. Well, some of the music I listed that she probably listens to wouldn't be the metal/heavy rock. Some of it's great music, some of it not so much. Mudvayne, Stemm, Killswitch, Chimaira, Slipknot, Slayer, etc...it's not the most constructive music.
> 
> Anybody talking about trannies is usually pretty funny. I was over at one of my friends' apartments awhile back, she had some people over for a cookout. Anyway, I was walking out of the kitchen after grabbing a beer and my second twice-baked potato and two of the guys I had met earlier were sharing some weird story. All I heard was, "Yeah dude, and then that Hummer pulled up and that tranny got out---" Lol, trannies.


I worked for my dad at his resturant for a while years ago. A women, who was a regular, seemed different to me. She was cute but had a weird butt. Come to find out she/he had the total Extreme Makeover. That explained the butt.:smt082


----------

